# Do we need a car in Aruba (Marriott Surf Club)?



## krmlaw

Trying to decide if we need a car or not. Looks like from posts below cab is $25 to and from airport, so about $50. 

We plan to do nothing but pool, beach, maybe one snorkel cruise. 

Are there enough restaurants to walk to? 

Can we catch a cab reasonably priced to grocery store and back?


----------



## m61376

You'll get split opinions on this. We always rent for the convenience, but you can easily get cabs and the price is probably a wash. If I remember correctly you have a little one 9sorry if I am remembering incorrectly) so a car seat might be a concern and you might want to rent because of that (ok- admittedly I am a safety freak when it comes to that stuff). There are a lot of restaurants within walking distance, but lots of good ones that would be a shame to miss, so plan on taking a cab at least some nights. 

No problem getting a cab to the grocery store or to/from anywhere, and they are pretty reasonable to most places.


----------



## sun&fun

The minimum taxi fare up until midnight is $10 so you can probably estimate the number of taxi rides you can get for the cost of a rental car. Are you staying one or two weeks? I don't remember the cost of a taxi to the grocery form the SC but I'm guessing $12 - $15. There are restaurants in the Palm Beach area that are walkable from the Surf Club, so based on what you've described as your planned activities, I'd say you could save a bit by not renting a car.

We usually rent a car when we stay in the low rise area, but rarely when we stay at the Surf Club.


----------



## Pappy Mentos

Many hotels have a car rental on site where you may want to rent a car for a couple of days. The Baby Beach is a great place for small children to swim in the ocean, look for fish and shells, etc. Unfortunately it's at the other end of the island so you need a car to make the trip. You could also drive up from there into the national park to see the caves and other sights. If you plan on visiting the Ostrich farm, Donkey sanctuary or animal farm, you will also need a car. Only the tour groups provide transportation and they can end up costing more than the price of a rental car.

The Marriott is at the top end of Palm Beach so you are close to many restaurants, but not all. Madame Janette's is inland, as is Amadeus. Others are in town, where you also may want to do some shopping instead of paying the high prices at the malls in Palm Beach. All in all, there is a lot to do on Aruba so spending $200 for the week on a rental car is not a bad investment.


----------



## tiel

We have been to SC multiple times, and have never rented a car.  We use cabs to go from/to the airport and to/from the grocery, and wherever else we want to go that we can't walk to.  We walk to nearby restaurants, which are fine for us.  We go Aruba to relax, relax, and relax.   We have never missed having a car.


----------



## Htoo0

We actually rode the bus system for the few times we traveled. We did rent a car one day to tour the other side of the island. Used a cab to and from the airport and that's close to what we paid.


----------



## ilene13

We always rent a car because of the convenience.  When we are there weeks 51 and 52 there is often a wait for up to 30 minutes to get a cab to go to dinner.


----------



## ocdb8r

As you can see from the posts, you don't NEED a car.  That said, we did our first trip without a car and our second with.  We won't be going back without renting a car.  We really found the convenience of having it and being able to explore other parts of the island critical to the enjoyment of our vacation.  The Marriott resorts are beautiful but there are times when we needed a break and being dependent on cabs isn't just a matter of cost.


----------



## TravelMamma

Sounds like you might be all set without a car.  It really depends on what you plan to do, but as you indicated in your post and what you are planning, you probably don't need one.

Some Caribbean islands we stay more at the resort and don't need a car rental but in Aruba, we feel different.  We have always rented a car (4 times) when we have gone.  We prefer not to wait on others schedules to do something, like the bus.  We also like to be able to get groceries without lugging them on a bus.  The amount we go out and about for a taxi (for 4 people) would add up to what it costs us for a rental anyway, so we prefer just to rent, it's easy enough. We've always just used Budget, it's right there at the airport and I have always been able to google discount codes that have worked to find a reasonable rate and made the reservation right online.  We also enjoy exploring the island at our own leisure, we have gone to all the tourist spots that they have excursions for on our own.  We have great memories of our "adventures".  The island is small and safe enough we have never had any issues or problems.  We love Aruba and the Marriott's there are both great, have a wonderful trip!


----------



## siesta

I would say to cab it, but I recall you saying you'd havea small child with you, so walking might be a pain,.and you may rather have your own car and car seat then cab it without one for the child


----------



## tombo

I need a car, but from your description of your vacation plans you do not. We drive to various beaches to snorkle (Baby Beach, Arash ,etc) and trying to get a cab home from snorkelling areas not a great idea. Also we like to explore and visit the caves, the national park, the lighthouse, the donkey sanctuary, etc. Expensive to do by cab. You can get a 5 day rental for $145. We take a cab to the resort. Spend 2 days exploring the area on foot. Then they deliver a car to our lobby and we use it until we hand it back to them at the airport. It saves the $25 or so cab fare to the airport plus trips to the grocery store, restaurants, etc.  http://www.tropiccarrent-aruba.com/

If you are going to stay at the resort for the week, no need for a car. You can walk to more places than you can eat at in a week. Have fun. We love Aruba.


----------



## enma

I don't think you'll need a car. We rent a car every time we go but every time once we get there I tell my husband that once again we got a car and we really don't need it. We walk to restaurants and use the car only to go grocery shopping, airport transportation and one restaurant trip. Seems like I would probably save money if I did not rent a car but it is convenient though.


----------



## amanda14

We were there earlier in the month with our 3 kids (12, 10 and 4) and did not rent nor need it.


----------



## Appeapelf

*Do we need a car in Aruba Marriott Surf Club*

My work schedule lightens up this weekend, I may be able to bring it by tommorow barring changes. Thanks for the offer, thats cool of you. Its been making this noise for a long time, Im just considering selling it and want to get it straight first. I may take it to a shop, I hate working on that car, you cant see / reach anything. I thought it had to be the cat, but they usually do rattle when you hit them. I think maybe the mounting position of the cats may prevent them from rattling, theyre not horizintal. 

Thanks for guessing Jon is right, youd really need to hear it.


----------



## vacationlover2

We rented a car for our week there. I believe it was about $125 all in.  we were very happy we had it a we took a tour of the island and visited some places we wouldn't gave known about.  I say definitely rent a car.


----------



## Lee55

krmlaw said:


> Trying to decide if we need a car or not. Looks like from posts below cab is $25 to and from airport, so about $50.
> 
> We plan to do nothing but pool, beach, maybe one snorkel cruise.
> 
> Are there enough restaurants to walk to?
> 
> Can we catch a cab reasonably priced to grocery store and back?



There are a lot of fine resaurants within walking distance. If you want to go downtown then there is the bus, it cheap to ride, only a couple dollars. 

We stay in Aruba for two weeks, but only rent a car for one week. We rent from Hans at www.tropiccarrent-aruba.com.


----------



## krmlaw

Rented a car. Im a safety freak too and didnt want to put ds in a taxi wihout carseat. Thanks everyone!


----------



## falmouth3

No one mentioned whether getting the additional insurance is advisable.  I don't get it for domestic rentals, but I've heard that you should get it in Europe.  What about Aruba?


----------



## IngridN

falmouth3 said:


> No one mentioned whether getting the additional insurance is advisable.  I don't get it for domestic rentals, but I've heard that you should get it in Europe.  What about Aruba?



Your car insurance is primary in the US, however, does NOT cover you (there may be an exception) outside the US, therefore, you need to get coverage. We always use the coverage provided by the credit cards and recently added the Am Ex coverage at $17.95 (cost for Calif residents) per rental.

Ingrid


----------



## JMSH

Well do you have anything to lose? what are the ramifications of being involved in an accident and causing damage to the vehicle, damage to another vehicle, damage to another person, damage to yourself? What coverage do you have, what coverage is avaiable? what risk, if any can you afford to take yourself? 

These are the questions you need to answer yourself, only you can decide what coverage you should get or need.


----------



## ilene13

falmouth3 said:


> No one mentioned whether getting the additional insurance is advisable.  I don't get it for domestic rentals, but I've heard that you should get it in Europe.  What about Aruba?



Our Amex Card covers everything except 3rd party liability.  In Aruba it is mandatory so it is included in all the car rentals.  We are currently in Aruba and we always rent a car for our 2 weeks here.


----------



## falmouth3

ilene13 said:


> Our Amex Card covers everything except 3rd party liability.  In Aruba it is mandatory so it is included in all the car rentals.  We are currently in Aruba and we always rent a car for our 2 weeks here.



Right you are.  I called Amex ajnd asked what they cover.  Sounds like we'll be fine by putting the rental on the Amex, and we always do anyway.

Does anyone have a discount code for car rental in February?


----------



## ilene13

falmouth3 said:


> Right you are.  I called Amex ajnd asked what they cover.  Sounds like we'll be fine by putting the rental on the Amex, and we always do anyway.
> 
> Does anyone have a discount code for car rental in February?



I do not have a discount code, but we rented from Top Drive Car Rental this year.  They were fantastic and during weeks 51 and 52 we paid $500 for the 2 weeks. It was the best price we have gotten in years.  I highly recommend them!!!


----------



## m61376

We also have use top Drive the past few years and they've been great. Their cars are in better shape than a few of the other places.

Amex has a program where you sign up in advance and any car rental costs $20/$25 extra (depending on which plan you choose) and their insurance becomes primary. Well worth it, since it's a one time charge for up to something like 42 days rental.


----------



## falmouth3

Just looked up Top Drive and we actually have a better rate through Budget.  But thanks for the tip.


----------

